# Cooler Master Centurion 590



## Darksaber (Apr 24, 2008)

The Cooler Master Centurion 590 is a very affordable entry level case that brings a lot of features from much more expensive enthusiast class enclosures. Its nine 5.25" drive bays offer ultimate expandability, large video cards will also find a comfortable home in it. 

*Show full review*


----------



## EnglishLion (May 3, 2008)

Looks good to me. I do like these centurion cases I have a 532 which I'm very happy with.  I found that I could use screws instead of the plastic locks if I feel the need.  I guess this can do the same!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

not bad at all!
it would make a good case for modding!


----------



## bryan_d (May 4, 2008)

Nice introduction, but I would have liked to see a comparison to the CM690 or Antec 900.  I know that the CM 590 is the "little sister," but I wonder its performance greater due to a lower air restriction design?  Would have liked to see a temperature comparison, along with fan configuration of the case, to see if using those fans would be of benefit.

Either way, I bet when this thing sells for 20 dollars, after rebate it will find itself in my room.   HDD suspension and some lower portion isolating plates, will make this case the cheap and cool Antec 180 for poor students like myself.  Coupled with a mini-DVD-RW drive, the usage of 3 120MM fans in the front would rock!

bryan d

PS - if the reviewer were to utilize the mobo tray punch outs, the 4-pin connector can probably reach from behind the mobo tray through the punch outs.


----------



## happita (May 9, 2008)

This thing looks exactly like the RC-690 case I have, but without the perforated mesh on the top and front part of the case. These 2 almost look like identical twins with a few things in different places, other than that it is a 690 at $20 less.


----------



## bryan_d (May 9, 2008)

happita said:


> This thing looks exactly like the RC-690 case I have, but without the perforated mesh on the top and front part of the case. These 2 almost look like identical twins with a few things in different places, other than that it is a 690 at $20 less.



You know that saying, "don't judge a book by its cover"?  The internals are the main difference in my opinion.  If I had the choice between the 690 vs the 590, I would go with the 590 just for airflow sake.  

Still want to see more reviews though.

bryan d


----------



## Darksaber (May 9, 2008)

happita said:


> This thing looks exactly like the RC-690 case I have, but without the perforated mesh on the top and front part of the case. These 2 almost look like identical twins with a few things in different places, other than that it is a 690 at $20 less.



True, but the 590 has a better built quality to it. Front is much more like the traditional Centurion series, with the metal side bars and such. I like both cases, but the 590 looks better in my eyes. Straight, solid lines, not plastic extras.

cheers
DS


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 12, 2008)

Very good, detailed review. Thank you


----------



## tonschk (Jan 13, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> True, but the 590 has a better built quality to it. Front is much more like the traditional Centurion series, with the metal side bars and such. I like both cases, but the 590 looks better in my eyes. Straight, solid lines, not plastic extras.
> 
> cheers
> DS




I agree the *CM590* is somehow better than the* CM690 *,because have better airflow ,and  dont have that silly plastic on the top of the case


----------



## domy85 (Jan 13, 2009)

Overall, for the price its a nice case, too bad they didnt add a front panel of brush aluminum like the previous case, would make the case pop.  I like the lower psu mounting and the precut top fans, except they could of spread those top fans out a little more. Overall nice for the price definetly.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 13, 2009)

As the owner of a CM590, it rocks!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1070035&postcount=372

Please excuse the wiring.


----------



## tonschk (Jan 13, 2009)

Coolermaster forgot to add a grill at the bottom of the CM590 to install a 140mm intake fan fan , but this detail can be easy fixed with a dremel


----------

